# Orion G4



## johanson (Oct 29, 2011)

Good morning, sorry for my English because I am using a translator.
I have in mind to buy 2 Orion 225G4, I saw that one is silver in the middle and red on the sides and the other is upside down, red in the middle and silver on the sides.
Have the same quality or series would be different? I have understood that the silver in the middle and red on the sides are good but do not know if the others are the same just changing color.
A greeting and thanks


----------

